# Best way to glue and trim worktop edging?



## johnelliott (3 Jul 2003)

I'm anticipating having to do this soon, cut a normal laminate-type worktop at right angles, then apply some of the strip that they put in with the worktop to make it look good.
I will trim the worktop with a router so should have a good flat surface. Is evostik or some other type of impact adhesive the best bet, is there anything newer/better? on the market. What about trimming the laminate? I could use a router with bearing guided cutter but would need to run the router on the edge for this to work. Is there a better way?
TIA

John


----------



## Anonymous (3 Jul 2003)

impact adhesive, and a warm iron will glue it on no probs.
i think evostick do a repositionable comtact cement?

i normally smooth the excess off with a file.

aleks


----------



## StevieB (4 Jul 2003)

I have recently done this in my kitchen. Due to the lateness of the hour when I finished all I had to hand was araldite, bit of an overkill for laminate but seemed to work ok :lol: 

I laid the strip flush at the top edge of the worksurface and then after glueing trimmed the bottom edge flush with a razor blade. If you dont lay it flush with either the top or the bottom of the worktop you have to trim both sides as its much wider than you need. I am lazy and didnt trust my trimming ability so trimmed at the bottom in case I made a mess of it :wink: 

Good luck,

Steve.


----------

